# macbuntu questions



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't have much experience with linux, but my friend is used to having a mac, but recently got a pc and hates the feel and wants to go back to something like OSX. I was just wondering if she could install everything the exact same way she would on OSX, using the same installers and such. If you guys know of a better linux version like this feel free to recommend it.


----------

